# electrical help?



## twinpilot001 (Jul 18, 2011)

I have a 1982 datsun 720 4 x 4 pickup. I bought as a basket case -engine was in bed - bad clutch & engine did need a rebuild . I rebuilt it-bottom end - head had been rebuild sometime before i got it. My problem is this - the wiring @ battery was partly missing - the electrical diagram shows soem fuseable links that were hooked to ?? pos or neg side of battery?? which side? Id guess pos side -yet i dont get any crank or gagues working at all.The links were burned also .. Therefore i have the wires spliced & attached to the -POS side -is this correct?/??


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

fusible links are on the possitve side of batt


----------

